# "mold release" Great stuff



## xTimx (Mar 14, 2013)

i was curious, if there was a way to "mold release" great stuff spray foam? 

i seen a recent thread that a guy took saran wrap and placed it on the bottom of his viv and spray foamed over that. 

i'm doing a difficult waterfall and i'm needing to be able to remove the whole ensemble for tests and sculpting.


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

I have built frames same size as my exo's to build my backgrounds. Did this so I could leave 2" gap for pump access. Found it to flexible so I used eggcrate,weedblocker backer. This also makes them removable. Covered the wooden size frame with syranwrap and coated with cooking oil. Never had problem with it sticking.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Pam? (10 characters)


----------



## xTimx (Mar 14, 2013)

Did you have a problem with shrinkage?

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## easttex (Oct 29, 2012)

Johnson's Paste Wax perhaps? Works well as a mold release with epoxies.


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

xTimx said:


> Did you have a problem with shrinkage?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


That's why I used eggcrate backing just smaller than frame. Then I could trim gs for perfect fit. Tried just gs way to flexible and warped.


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

frogfreak said:


> Pam? (10 characters)


Pam would work IMO. I just used vegetable oil and brushed it on frame(mold). Hope that helps.


----------

